# We are the worst defensive team in the league



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

We are allowing 117ppg. We make the Warriors look like the 85 Bears


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

The lack of defense is really alarming. Our defense is atrocious especially our back court. Battier is clearly showing he has aged, Miller and Scola are just not defensive players. Yao in and out of the lineup is not allowing us to develop any sort of identity.

Also, Brooks looks terrible out there. I am not one to jump the gun often, but man he has been playing bad.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

I'm damn near longing for the days of JVG. Can we at least sign the ghost of Mutombo


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> We are allowing 117ppg.


:2ti:


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Brooks is not the best defender. I love Brooks offensively but I prefer Lowry on the court when the other teams PG is a bigger PG like Billups. Who can back him down at will.

Battier didnt play much last season so I am happy to give him some time. But otherwise I hope we trade him and Jeffries for someone who will add value to our team. 

Martin needs to improve defensively. 

I thought the Miller deal was a bad deal and I stand by that opinion. 
Yao is still not 100% game fit while his shooting touch is there his court speed and ability to stay in front of his opponent wasnt seen (esp against Gasol). But hopefully that improves with time. 

I am okay with Scola Budinger and Lee so far. And looking forward to seeing more of Lowry.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Scola is a horrible team defender. He's good at staying between his man and the basket but he often roams too much. Look at how Al Harrington hit 45 3's on Saturday. All because Scola was going too far with the doubling and covering on screens.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

For a few years it felt like this team would always be good defensively. We just seemed to try harder than everyone else and make fewer mistakes. 

Now we realize it was because of Van Gundy's obsessiveness (the effects of which lingered for a while after he left), and because we were putting out four quality defenders on the court at a time.

Battier, Artest, Hayes, Yao, Mutombo, Alston (by his third season in Houston), Bonzi, McGrady (up to 2008), Wesley, Bogans, Snyder, Bobby Jackson, Mike James, Ryan Bowen... our teams were absolutely stacked with above-average defenders.

It's easy to think we've significantly improved our overall talent -- in those years we couldn't even dream of trotting out six guys who were capable of springing for 20 two games in a row -- forgetting that our defensive talent is nowhere near what it used to be.

When you're giving big minutes to bad defensive players and no longer have a brilliant defensive coach, being a poor defensive side should come as no surprise.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Btw, Brooks is fun to watch and can create his own shot like few other non-All-Stars, but he is not the sort of point guard it is easy to win with unless he is playing alongside a dominant wing. 

He is a terrible defender and a poor passer. Lowry can't create shots nearly as well and he is a turnover machine, but he is better at running the offense, is a terrific rebounder, and is infinitely better defensively. We should have traded Brooks in the offseason when his value was highest.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Adelman ranks O first before D, Thus AB ranks first before KL.
Until, KL develops a decent jumper he will not be starting and doesn't deserve to. With that said, I don't think KL will develop any semblance of a decent shot and if he does start over AB at some point this season I don't think it will be permanent. I think they may try him starting but if they do they will ultimately bring AB back as a starter because of Lowry's shooting deficiency.


----------

